# I met my daughter today



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Am so beyond happy and amazed at how my daughter is just my daughter.

The FC had said she doesn't go to other people and that having said that, children do amaze her. My darling girl called me "mummy" and asked to get on my knee. She had a fall and after initially going to FC to comfort then ce straight to me. They were amazed saying its as if she knows you are her mummy already.

I am so lucky to have very positive and experienced foster carers and cannot wait for tomorrow. My visit today was 4 hours instead of 2 and tomorrow I am there all day with my darling girl.

Fingers crossed that this beyond my wildest dreams start continues. Today for the first time in my life I fell madly in love. 

It is amazing! Thank you for all your good wishes, advice and support - it means the world to me to have you all along for the ride  xx


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

That sounds like a great meeting, bet you can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Summertilly

Sounds like you have had the most wonderful day.  How old is your little girl? Bless her asking to get up on your knee! Wow how amazing!  You must be on cloud9!

Enjoy your day with your darling girl tomorrow and I will look forward to reading your updates

xx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Sob!  Amazing, so pleased for you!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I had goosebumps reading your post. Wonderful, simply wonderful. And I can honestly, hand on heart say, it gets better and better. Enjoy these wonderful days because dreams do, can and have come true xxx


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

What a lovely post.  Hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Fabulous x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I logged on to see if you had posted about your first day with your daughter  

That's so lovely and so special! You will be so close and be her everything.

Enjoy every moment xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Just wonderful, congratulations


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Congratulations. We have reached the end now and our ds comes home tomorrow best feeling ever xx


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Mega post ~ feel emotional   I hope tomorrow and every other day is equally magical
Gettina


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wonderful, so very happy for you.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

amazing times! enjoy every second!


kj x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds fabulous.  Enjoy every second


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

So pleased for you SummerTilly, you so deserve this, looking forward to your update tomorrow xx


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Fantastic post ! LO sounds fabulous )    Xxxxxx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

That is so lovely. When I see peoples just met posts it makes me so warm and fuzzy for you and soooo excited and looking forward to the day it happens to me. Hope today is just as wonderful x


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone  congratulations Jess P brining your son home today - makes me smile so much that the day is here for you - I bet you and your DH and DS1 are over the moon!

I am just like a dog with two tails wagging with the excitement of seeing my DD today! I wonder what I will learn about her and share with her during our 8 hours together!

Indescriable feelings of love, contentment and belonging together. They say when you give birth you experience a rush of hormones and the mummy in you kicks in. That happened for me yesterday - a rush of endorphins and joy so strong I am sure I nearly levitated off the ground! 

Perhaps a pooey nappy or a massive tantrum will bring me back down to earth today but somehow I don't think my feet will ever touch the ground again xxx


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

So happy for you SummerTilly, i am so glad it has worked out well for you xxx


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

That's lovely congrats


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for all your kind words of support  

I cannot believe how amazing and wonderful it is to finally be in the process of introductions with my daughter.  Her foster carers keep saying that they cannot believe how well she has taken to me, letting me change her, feed her, put her to bed and be the first person she saw this morning when she woke up. 

She is the most wonderful and precious thing that has ever happened to me and every minute we spend together just confirms that she has been 'mine' all along.  Yes, Savage Garden fans, that old pearler is back "I knew I loved you before I met you"

She looks for me, remembered a game we had been playing yesterday and comes to me when she needs a cuddle, or just to check I'm there.  She has a delightful sense of humour and such a bright sparkle in her eyes - I simply can't bear to be apart from her now.  Left her at 12.30pm today and am counting the minutes until I see her again when her foster carers bring her to visit me in our forever home tomorrow.  The aim is for her to come home with me for always on Thursday of next week. She is a little piece of my heart. 

I am over the moon!


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Huge congrats hun a beautiful moment. Enjoy and relish ever second.   Xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw lovely post..from one smitten mummy
i remember hating leaving DD once she started to feel 'mine'..it felt wrong leaving her at FC..veery odd feeling


kj x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations   . It sounds like you are a perfect fit for each other


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh wow, your posts just get better and better.  So very happy for you.


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Love your posts! Hope you had a lovely weekend with your daughter


----------

